# grammatical status of تحت



## Ibn Nacer

Hello,

I would like to know if the word تحت is mansûb or "mabni 3ala l fath"?

thank you very much.


----------



## elroy

Well, it obviously depends on the sentence, but most of the time it's ظرف مكان منصوب بالفتح.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

This word may be mou3rab ? I thought that nun was either mou3rab  or mabni but not  both at once.


----------



## clevermizo

Ibn Nacer said:


> This word may be mou3rab ? I thought that name noun was either mou3rab  or mabni but not  both at once.



It is معرب not مبني. It is منصوب for the same reason that the word اليومَ is منصوب when it is ظرف زمان. When you say تحتَ الطاولةِ this is considered an إضافة and تحتَ is acting as a ظرف مكان as Elroy said. The تحت is not a حرف like في or بـ. It is most commonly found used like a preposition so I see why you think it is مبني على الفتح  but I think the simple noun التحتُ also exists meaning "that which is below".


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Thank you very  much clevermizo. Thank you for correcting my  mistake.



clevermizo said:


> It is معرب not مبني. It is منصوب for the same reason that the word اليومَ is منصوب when it is ظرف زمان. When you say تحتَ الطاولةِ this is considered an إضافة and تحتَ is acting as a ظرف مكان as Elroy said. The تحت is not a حرف like في or بـ. It is most commonly found used like a preposition so I see why you think it is مبني على الفتح  but I think the simple noun التحتُ also exists meaning "that which is below".



Thank you for  your helpful answer.

So this  word may be marfû' ? Can it be also  majrûr ?


----------



## clevermizo

Ibn Nacer said:


> So this  word may be marfû' ? Can it be also  majrûr ?



Perhaps technically, but I can't think of an example, or I haven't seen it commonly. It's normally used in a similar way to a حرف جرّ.


----------



## elroy

An example of تحت being مجرور is when it comes after من.

أخذت المفتاح من تحت السجادة - I took the key from under the rug.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

clevermizo said:


> Perhaps technically, but I can't think of an example, or I haven't seen it commonly. It's normally used in a similar way to a حرف جرّ.





elroy said:


> An example of تحت being مجرور is when it comes after من.
> 
> أخذت المفتاح من تحت السجادة - I took the key from under the rug.



Very well, thank you very much.


----------



## @mel

Salam,

Can all the prepositions be majrur or just this example ? من تحتِ
What is the rule ? I  have read for example :  مِنْ قَبْلُ / من بَعْدُ  (with marfou')
Is it correct : من وراءِ / من فوقِ

Thank you ,


----------



## Ibn Nacer

وعليكم السلام 



@mel said:


> Can all the prepositions be majrur or just this example ? من تحتِ


Ce ne sont pas vraiment des prépositions, ce sont des noms, on en avait parlé ici : #31...



@mel said:


> What is the rule ? I have read for example : مِنْ قَبْلُ / من بَعْدُ (with marfou')
> Is it correct : من وراءِ / من فوقِ



J'ai trouvé un fil qui pourrait t'intéresser : (( من قبلُ ومن بعدُ )) [ سؤال ] - ملتقى أهل اللغة لعلوم اللغة العربية


----------



## @mel

Salam,

Si j'ai bien compris, c'est correct de dire : كمثلِ / من بينِ / من وراءِ / من فوقِ 
car fonctionne comme des noms 
Par contre pour : من بعدُ / من بعدِ les 2 seraient corrects ?


Merci pour ton aide !


----------



## Ibn Nacer

وعليكم السلام 

On peut aussi avoir un tanwîn du kasrah, voici un autre lien dans lequel il y a plus d'explications : (غير) و(قبل) و(بعد) - معهد آفاق التيسير للتعليم عن بعد

Mais il me semble quand même que les noms de ce type sont souvent utilisés à l’accusatif comme *ظرف* ...


----------



## mj99

I think this word is ملازم النصب. So, it will stay mansoob even when it is, say, naaib-ul-faail, as in جلس تحت الشجرة julisa tahtashajarati,


----------



## Ali Smith

What would جُلِسَ تَحْتَ الشجرةِ even mean?


----------



## analeeh

'The tree was sat under'. Not a very likely sentence in English or Arabic, but structurally correct.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Salut,

In French I would translate it like this "on s'est assit sous l'arbre", here "on" is an indefinite pronoun, it means that someone sat under the tree but we do not know who. I think this sentence could be the passive form of (for example) this sentence: جلس زيد تحت الشجرة

تحت الشجرة would be the na'ibul-faa'il...

What do you think ?


----------



## Ali Smith

I think that if تحت in تحت الشجرة is the نائب الفاعل, it should have a ضمة rather than a فتحة at the end.


----------



## Abbe

It's the shibh jumla not tahta alone


----------



## Ali Smith

Abbe: Do you mean the same way فيه and بينهم are نائب فاعلs in

وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ فَاخْتُلِفَ فِيهِ ۚ وَلَوْلَا كَلِمَةٌ سَبَقَتْ مِن رَّبِّكَ لَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ ۚ وَإِنَّهُمْ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مُرِيبٍ
هود:110


----------



## Abbe

Yes فيه is نائب الفاعل
But the naib of qudiya is mahdhuf


----------



## Ali Smith

Abbe: Why can't بين be the نائب الفاعل of قُضِيَ?


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Salut,



Ali Smith said:


> Abbe: Why can't بين be the نائب الفاعل of قُضِيَ?


It seems to me that the cases where the  shibh jumla can be na'ibul-faa'il  concerns only the intransitive verbs (when the verb is transitive it can have an object (in the active voice) and it is this object that becomes na'ibul-faa'il in the passive voice).

I hope someone will confirm or correct ...


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Voici quelques passages intéressants:

- إنابة غير المفعول به مع تواجده
- أولوية الإنابة بين المصدر والجار والمجرور والظرف
- المفعول به


----------

